# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  جد نفسي ...

## جررريح الررروح

كان الرجل قد أوشك أن يلقي بنفسه في الماء لولا أن سمع صوتاً يصيح به قائلاً : أيها المجنون ... قف

وأيقن انه لن يتمكن من الإنتحار بهدوء وتوقف الرجل مرتبكا وشاهد رجلا عجوزاً يتقدم اليه وينهال عليه بعبارات التأنيب ليأسه من رحمة الله ومحاولته الانتحار ثم سأله

العجوز : ما الذي يدفعك الى الانتحار أيها الرجل ؟

الرجل : مشكله عائليه معقده

العجوز : وهل توجد مشكله دون حل !! ما هذه المشكله ؟؟ 

وبدأ الرجل يروي قصته قائلاً : تزوجت سيدة أرمله ولها فتاة مراهقه وعندما بلغت الفتاة سن الرشد رآها أبي فأحبها وتزوجها فأصبحت صهراً لأبي لأن زوجتي حماته .... 

ثم انجبت زوجتي ولداً لي فأصبح الولد سلف أبي .. وبما أن ابني هو اخو زوجة ابي التي هي بمثابة خالتي صار ابني يُعد خالي أيضا ... 

وحيث أن زوجة ابي وضعت طفلاً يُعد أخي من ابي ... 

وفي الوقت نفسه هو حفيدي لأنه حفيد زوجتي من ابنتها ..

وبما أن زوجتي اصبحت جدة أخي فهي بالتالي جدتي وأنا حفيدها ...

وهكذا اصبحت أنا زوج جدتي .. 

وحفيدها في الوقت ذاته ... 

ونظراً الى أنها جدة أخي فأنا أصبحت أيضا ًجداً لأخي .. 

وبناء عليه اكتشفت انني اصبحت جد نفسي ... 

أو حفيد نفسي لأنني ...

وهنا قاطعه الرجل العجوز قائلاً : كفى ... كفى
تعال معي

فقال الرجل : إلى أين ؟؟؟


العجوز : تعال ننتحر معاً ... لا بارك الله فيك

----------

